# BMW's Embarassment



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

paperboy415 said:


> That really hurt my E-Feelings...piske...
> 
> I hope your thankful of your rich parents that put you through your private schools and college...too bad arrogance is priceless can't pay for that!


Go back to your bike and complete your deliveries as well as your education; your first "your" should be "you're." I realize homonyms are tough for you. When you read to yourself do your lips move?! :stupid:

UCLA is not a private school, Paperboy (though Harvard Law is). I made my money the old fashioned way: I earned it myself. And I started as a newsman, and worked my way through college, so you apparently delivered my stuff. So, on the whole, thanks Paperboy. :wave:


----------



## One-Way (Oct 20, 2005)

Stop complaining, you drive a 6 series.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Malibubimmer said:


> Go back to your bike and complete your deliveries as well as your education; your first "your" should be "you're." I realize homonyms are tough for you. When you read to yourself do your lips move?! :stupid:
> 
> UCLA is not a private school, Paperboy (though Harvard Law is). I made my money the old fashioned way: I earned it myself. And I started as a newsman, and worked my way through college, so you apparently delivered my stuff. So, on the whole, thanks Paperboy. :wave:


Lighten up!!!!!!!!!!!! If we want your life history put it in your profile.
How was my spelling???????
cheers
vern


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

vern said:


> Lighten up!!!!!!!!!!!! If we want your life history put it in your profile.
> How was my spelling???????
> cheers
> vern


Spelling was good.


----------



## paperboy415 (Oct 27, 2005)

Haha...Let's all hand this guy a life achievement award...I already know your spoiled don't need to let me in on every single detail of why/how/who reasoning behind it...


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

If a company considers itself "highline" and charges a premium for its models and wants to keep its reputation, every part of what that company does has to be done to perfection. The fact that BMW suffers from terrible below average service indicates that the company is getting very cheap about quality, who knows where else they are saving money.
The fact that BMW owners are mostly complaining about very bad service, many problems with cars that can not be fixed, a huge buyback % on the 7 series and 5 series, hard to get loaners and many more issues that relate to lack of willingness to spend money on customers, all this leads me to believe that BMW has already seen its peak and other car manufacturers who are taking very seriously a decline in auto sales could easily surpass BMW in both quality and sales.
I say wait 2-3 years and see BMW sales plummet. I expect BMW to make more mistakes and their arogance will make customers go away, thus sending their business plan and car portfolio meet the drawing board. Every business has its cycles, and BMW has hit its prime already, I expect a decline.


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

paperboy415 said:


> Shut up...Be happy you have enough money to even afford a BMW and live comfortably...Only thing embarrassing is your so spoiled and used to the finer things in life that any TINY inconvience ruins your life...Get over yourself...


You sound jealous. :rofl:


----------



## paperboy415 (Oct 27, 2005)

Not really...I also drive a BMW you know... =)


----------

